# Anonymous Attacks Israeli Websites To Show Gaza Support In Conflict



## ExoSkel (Nov 16, 2012)

> As Israel and Hamas continued their deadly conflict in Gaza Thursday, the hacker group Anonymous rallied to the Palestinians' side, launching a digital attack against websites belonging to the Israeli government.
> 
> Beginning early Thursday morning, the hacker group announced a mission to crash and deface websites belonging to the Israeli Defense Forces, Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu and other Israeli websites belonging to security and financial corporations, according to Global Post.
> 
> ...





IDF vs Anonymous

Fight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

Hopefully Israel steps up their ass whooping and stomps the fuck out of Hamas.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 16, 2012)

huffingtonpost

don't bother.

>attacking government websites
>distributed hosting
They better have methods other than DDoS, otherwise they're not going to do much.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

anon a shit


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

I see that Anonymous is attention whoring again.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 16, 2012)

Israel is pretty formidable in cyber warfare tactics. It'll be interesting to see if they respond.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Israel is pretty formidable in cyber warfare tactics. It'll be interesting to see if they respond.


Drone strikes hopefully


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Nov 16, 2012)

I almost forgot about anonymous. 

When are they gonna stop wearing those Guy Fawkes masks?


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 16, 2012)

When a Catholic sits on the throne of England?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh boy, this is gonna lead to some serious infighting, if some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just use the anonymous label for their own politics, which have nothing to do with the actual goals of anonymous.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Nov 16, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Oh boy, this is gonna lead to some serious infighting, if some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just use the anonymous label for their own politics, which have nothing to do with the actual goals of anonymous.



What are the "actual goals" of Anonymous? Didn't realize that Anonymous had a specific set of goals.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 16, 2012)

ImperatorMortis said:


> What are the "actual goals" of Anonymous? Didn't realize that Anonymous had a specific set of goals.



Net neutrality, internet freedoms, personal freedoms. You know, something they can all agree on.


----------



## iander (Nov 16, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Net neutrality, internet freedoms, personal freedoms. You know, something they can all agree on.



They have been dabbling into human rights issues more recently. Syria, Libya, Egypt, Russia. Seems perfectly reasonable to me even if it is just mild annoyance.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 16, 2012)

Just hopped onto the irc channel; there is nothing going on with Israel right now. Hoax by a pretender.

Huffington Post is the internet's Daily Mail. Please close the thread.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 16, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Net neutrality, internet freedoms, personal freedoms. You know, something they can all agree on.


I always thought there one goal was "the lulz".


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 16, 2012)

Anonymous supporting terrorists again I see.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 16, 2012)

It's so nice to feel ignored.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 16, 2012)

Good for Anon. But I doubt they are a treat against israel who is good in cyber warfare, unfortunately. .



Coteaz said:


> Anonymous supporting terrorists again I see.



_“To the people of Gaza and the 'Occupied Territories', know that Anonymous stands with you in this fight"_

They are supporting the people of Gaza, not hamas. What is wrong about that?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 16, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Just hopped onto the irc channel; there is nothing going on with Israel right now. Hoax by a pretender.
> 
> Huffington Post is the internet's Daily Mail. Please close the thread.



Julian Assange / wikileaks were  recently.

I would guess...  Anonymous will be next on the list to be declared enemies of the state, & it could be that a government plant is accusing Anonymous of aiding Hamas in an effort to claim Anonymous "aids terrorists" to fabricate things that will make it easier to justify the distinction later....


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 16, 2012)

^ You may be on to something.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hopefully Israel steps up their ass whooping and stomps the fuck out of Hamas.



this sums it up for me.


----------



## Mael (Nov 16, 2012)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) supporting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...cool story.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 16, 2012)

A activist group who claim to champion free speech and a transparent society supports a repressive authoritarian islamist militia. 

And yes, i know they will say "We dont support Hamas! only the innocent Palestinian babies that are slaughtered by the Zionist asshats...blahblah", but in effect that's how their "support" is perceived.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> A activist group who claim to champion free speech and a transparent society supports a repressive authoritarian islamist militia.
> 
> And yes, i know they will say "We dont support Hamas! only the innocent Palestinian babies that are slaughtered by the Zionist asshats...blahblah", but in effect that's how their "support" is perceived.


Newfags never think.


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 16, 2012)

How about they hack Hamas and disclose info on where their militia is hiding.


----------



## Mael (Nov 16, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> A activist group who claim to champion free speech and a transparent society supports a repressive authoritarian islamist militia.
> 
> And yes, i know they will say "We dont support Hamas! only the innocent Palestinian babies that are slaughtered by the Zionist asshats...blahblah", but in effect that's how their "support" is perceived.



This is how Noam Chomskys usually operate...root for the underdog no matter how much of a rabid dog they are.  Besides, doing the right thing with anon got them to turn tail and run like with the Mexican cartels.  No way they'd challenge Hamas.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 16, 2012)

they still wearing those shitty mask? they should start wearing Amon and Obito masks.


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't wait until both of those waste of space countries go under.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 16, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Net neutrality, internet freedoms, personal freedoms. You know, something they can all agree on.



Oh the irony.  Israel is all for these freedoms and Palestine is very stringent.


----------



## Mael (Nov 16, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> they still wearing those shitty mask? they should start wearing Amon and Obito masks.



Then you can just add blatant to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) moniker given.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 16, 2012)

Anonymous used to be funny and kind of badass. Now what they do is the equivalent of leaving flaming bags of shit on doorsteps.


----------



## WT (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome .....


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2012)

One shouldn't blindly support Israel, they've killed a lot more Palestinians than vice versa, and broken international law when Palestine hasn't. It's not black and white.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Awesome .....



No                                      .


----------



## Mael (Nov 16, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> One shouldn't blindly support Israel, they've killed a lot more Palestinians than vice versa, and broken international law when Palestine hasn't. It's not black and white.



So what?  Germans killed a lot more Russians than vice versa and broken international law when Russia hadn't.  How's that for black and white?

And no one is treating it as black and white.  We're simply deciding the lesser of two evils...Israel or Iran-backed Hamas.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Awesome .....



Oh look my favorite misogynistic terrorist sympathizer is back.

Looks like he's shaved that beard off, things might get explosive! 



Petes12 said:


> One shouldn't blindly support Israel, they've killed a lot more Palestinians than vice versa, and broken international law when Palestine hasn't. It's not black and white.


And Palestine took on a paramilitary force that has at the top of its list the extermination of Israel...so your point?

You can't fault one country for not being shitty fighters, I mean we kill more terrorists than they kill us, does that make us wrong?


----------



## Mael (Nov 16, 2012)

That complaint is about as lame as "running up the score" whine with the 2007 NE Patriots.  Oh we're sorry we're beating you into submission for stirring shit up with us...we'll get you a Band-Aid, cocoa, and a kiss on the forehead when we're done.


----------



## baconbits (Nov 16, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> One shouldn't blindly support Israel, they've killed a lot more Palestinians than vice versa, and broken international law when Palestine hasn't. It's not black and white.



What are you talking about?  No one is arguing that Israel is perfect but it is difficult to say that Palestine is the lesser of two evils when they support terrorism and routinely target civilians.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

I love how the people blindly support Palestine accuse us of blindly supporting Israel. I don't. I just remember that the Jews are less likely to make trouble for us in the near future so that's the side I take.


----------



## Illairen (Nov 16, 2012)

I`m so tired of this. Every two years a new war in this region. Can`t they solve their problems like grown up guys instead of this dumb fighting? Meh fuck the system...


----------



## Euraj (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh well.

I was just reading about them earlier. Was that one group in Ghost in the Shell based on those guys?


----------



## WT (Nov 16, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh look my favorite misogynistic terrorist sympathizer is back.
> 
> Looks like he's shaved that beard off, things might get explosive!



You forgot to add that I'm cacomorphobic as well


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> You forgot to add that I'm cacomorphobic as well


Do Muslims hate chubbies? Y'all are missing out, they've got extra holes!


----------



## WT (Nov 16, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Do Muslims hate chubbies? Y'all are missing out, they've got extra holes!



Wtf 

Please tell us about these extra holes you have 

Thats probably nothing to do with being fat, its abnormal 

You should go and see a doctor, about this and your depression


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Wtf
> 
> Please tell us about these extra holes you have
> 
> ...


Um I'm slightly overweight but I'm not obese. In fact I've got low blood pressure and a pretty healthy diet.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 16, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hopefully Israel steps up their ass whooping and stomps the fuck out of Hamas.



It's too bad Anonymous is on the wrong side, be funny to see them fuck with those rats in addition to them getting pounded like a whore by the IDF.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 16, 2012)

> When the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) this week began taking military action in the Gaza strip against Hamas (as the IDF announced on Twitter), Anonymous declared its own war as part of #OpIsrael. Among the casualties are thousands of email addresses and passwords, hundreds of Israeli web sites, government-owned as well as privately owned pages, as well as databases belonging to the Bank of Jerusalem and the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
> 
> Anonymous @YourAnonNews
> 
> ...





[sp=for those who are wondering why I said it was a hoax earlier]
@opisrael on irc.anonops was closed at the time
[/sp]


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 17, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> [sp=for those who are wondering why I said it was a hoax earlier]
> @opisrael on irc.anonops was closed at the time
> [/sp]



AFAIK

The united states government has a rogue outfit that attacks targets via DDoS.  Its leader supposedly calls himself..  _Diet Pepsi_. 



Could be they're the ones attacking Israeli infrastructure, if it is occurring sans hoax.

Can't claim to really be in the know, though.  :WOW


----------



## IchLiebe (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow, what fucking idiots. They just put themselves on Israels shitlist.

Serously, I thought these guys were smart. 

If any ANon members are on here, STFU, tell Israel your sorry. Your fighting for terrorists and you will be classified as such.

Not to worry though Israel will win in less than a month and hopefully bomb the fuck out of any and all terrorist that support Hamas.


----------



## navy (Nov 17, 2012)

Did you just claim the United States is pretending to be anonymous?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 17, 2012)

baconbits said:


> What are you talking about?  No one is arguing that Israel is perfect but it is difficult to say that Palestine is the lesser of two evils when they support terrorism and routinely target civilians.



I'm not saying don't support Israel, I'm saying, stop acting like it's significantly better than Palestine. They've killed significantly more civilians than Palestine has.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

IchLiebe said:


> Wow, what fucking idiots. They just put themselves on Israels shitlist.
> 
> Serously, I thought these guys were smart.
> 
> ...



What the fuck did I just read. Israel is the biggest Terrorist there. If it weren't for them the PLO and later on Hamas would never have been created. Blame it on the source.


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

lol Israel.


----------



## Mael (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> What the fuck did I just read. Israel is the biggest Terrorist there. If it weren't for them the PLO and later on Hamas would never have been created. Blame it on the source.



Uh huh we've heard this story, chief.  You're not even using the fucking word right.

But hey I guess they were asking for it in 1948 when everyone just decided to gang up on them after fleeing Europe and Soviet Russia if we're going to play chicken and egg here.  Besides, I love your so-called sympathy to the Roma of the Middle East since more Arabs treat Palestinians as such than actual, genuine sympathy.  



Darth said:


> lol Israel.



Lesser of two evils and at least a global contributor to an economy.  Palestine gives us Farfour and Nahoul.


----------



## Doge (Nov 17, 2012)

Didn't these idiots learn from the Mexican cartels?  They are going to accomplish absolutely nothing.  Israel is just going to get even more pissed, and if anything, kill MORE people Anonymous wants to protect.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 17, 2012)

lvl80elitetaurenchieftain said:


> Didn't these idiots learn from the Mexican cartels?  They are going to accomplish absolutely nothing.  Israel is just going to get even more pissed, and if anything, kill MORE people Anonymous wants to protect.



wat

Israel doesn't kill people for shits and giggles. Unless you're saying anon wants to protect terrorists.


----------



## Mael (Nov 17, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> wat
> 
> Israel doesn't kill people for shits and giggles. Unless you're saying anon wants to protect terrorists.



He's saying anon wants to protect Hamas and is too cowardly to go after Hamas because they think it's going to be how the Mexicans dealt with them.

But what's funnier is the previous commentary how "Israel is the biggest terrorist."

Sounds like Carlos Latuff being a twat again.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

Mael said:


> Uh huh we've heard this story, chief.  You're not even using the fucking word right.
> 
> But hey I guess they were asking for it in 1948 when everyone just decided to gang up on them after fleeing Europe and Soviet Russia if we're going to play chicken and egg here.  Besides, I love your so-called sympathy to the Roma of the Middle East since more Arabs treat Palestinians as such than actual, genuine sympathy.



You mean people who see themselves as better and as "the chosen" ones? 

Nobody gives a shit about Israel and I couldn't care less tbh. Worse, their occupation bullshit makes them look like retarded monkeys and they're hated everywhere for a reason. *Poll: Israel viewed negatively around the world* 

"BBC survey measures public opinion on 22 countries, places Israel in company of North Korea, ahead of only Iran, Pakistan."


----------



## Mael (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> You mean people who see themselves as better and as "the chosen" ones?
> 
> Nobody gives a shit about Israel. Worse, their occupation bullshit makes them look like retarded monkeys and they're hated everywhere. see this poll:  *Poll: Israel viewed negatively around the world*



You're obviously Arab or just really, REALLY thin-skinned about all this.  Look buddy, I'm not a friend of Israel because of the USS Liberty but I can see the greater evil and it's not Israel...it's the people who make kids shows promoting terrorism on civilians in Arabic.  But your chicken and egg bullshit is already a crap shoot theory and so what if they're negatively viewed?  You think the Russians care?  You think North Koreans care?

And you're using a poll.  Holy shit, son.  We've already talked about the crazy coming from political polls, don't kick it up a notch.

Quite frankly, I couldn't give a damn anymore about Gaza unlike the more moderate Fatah who is learning that cooperation is better than preaching annihilation of Israelis in your charter.  They brought it on themselves now.  This isn't 1948 or the 1950s for that matter anymore.  Concessions have been made and aggression still continues.  So really, cry some more, because I cannot and will not anymore.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

Mael said:


> You're obviously Arab or just really, REALLY thin-skinned about all this.  Look buddy, I'm not a friend of Israel because of the USS Liberty but I can see the greater evil and it's not Israel...it's the people who make kids shows promoting terrorism on civilians in Arabic.  But your chicken and egg bullshit is already a crap shoot theory and so what if they're negatively viewed?  You think the Russians care?  You think North Koreans care?
> 
> And you're using a poll.  Holy shit, son.  We've already talked about the crazy coming from political polls, don't kick it up a notch.
> 
> Quite frankly, I couldn't give a damn anymore about Gaza unlike the more moderate Fatah who is learning that cooperation is better than preaching annihilation of Israelis in your charter.  They brought it on themselves now.  This isn't 1948 or the 1950s for that matter anymore.  Concessions have been made and aggression still continues.  So really, cry some more, because I cannot and will not anymore.



So apparently I'm arab now because I'm tired of Israel's occupation BS.


----------



## xxSasorixx (Nov 17, 2012)

IchLiebe said:


> Wow, what fucking idiots. They just put themselves on Israels shitlist.
> 
> Serously, I thought these guys were smart.
> 
> ...



Anonymous has been targeting Israel for years

This is nothing new


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> You mean people who see themselves as better and as "the chosen" ones?
> 
> Nobody gives a shit about Israel and I couldn't care less tbh. Worse, their occupation bullshit makes them look like retarded monkeys and they're hated everywhere for a reason. *Poll: Israel viewed negatively around the world*
> 
> "BBC survey measures public opinion on 22 countries, places Israel in company of North Korea, ahead of only Iran, Pakistan."



How are polls relevant?


----------



## xxSasorixx (Nov 17, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Oh boy, this is gonna lead to some serious infighting, if some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just use the anonymous label for their own politics, which have nothing to do with the actual goals of anonymous.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Nov 17, 2012)

Your point is...?


----------



## Mael (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> So apparently I'm arab now because I'm tired of Israel's occupation BS.



I brought the or word out for a reason, idiot.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2012)

Mael only said that because there seems to be an opinion on here that uniquely Arabic or Muslim: "My people can do no wrong except for to each other and even when they clearly are at fault find a way to blame the West or Israel."


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

Mael said:


> I brought the or word out for a reason, idiot.


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

Darth said:


> lol Israel.



I just got negged for this post. 

Oh god the butthurt.


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2012)

Anonymous strikes Israel and Israel has struck back.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> What the fuck did I just read. Israel is the biggest Terrorist there. If it weren't for them the PLO and later on Hamas would never have been created. Blame it on the source.




There is no fucking...

You cannot be...


ISRAEL A TERRORIST?!

Honestly, I this point I wouldn't be surprised if you were in a Neo-Nazi party in Germany if you HONESTLY believe that crap.



oprisco said:


> So apparently I'm arab now because I'm tired of Israel's occupation BS.


No, you're practically a Nazi. Israel isn't occupying ANYTHING that isn't their own territory by ancestral rites.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

^uneducated dude bringing out the nazi-card when people criticize israels occupation policy. Are you serious?

This is what's wrong with the world nowadays.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 17, 2012)

Is that you Degelle?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> ^dude bringing out the nazi-card when people criticize israels occupation policy. Are you serious?
> 
> This is what's wrong with the world nowadays.


There is no 'Israel Occupation Policy'. They make concessions, give land back to the Palestinians, and the Palestinians (when they aren't shooting at the israelis) have a higher standard of living than most people in the Middle East.


----------



## AfterGlow (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> ^dude bringing out the nazi-card when people criticize israels occupation policy. Are you serious?
> 
> This is what's wrong with the world nowadays.



In a world where Islamists routinely target and murder civilians based on their ethnicity and/or nationality and Iran is getting nuclear weapons with the intent to finish the Holocaust, the thing that's wrong with the world is people calling people who haven't got a clue about Israel nazis.

Stay proportionate.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> In a world where Islamists routinely target and murder civilians based on their ethnicity and/or nationality and Iran is getting nuclear weapons with the intent to finish the Holocaust, the thing that's wrong with the world is people calling people who haven't got a clue about Israel nazis.
> 
> Stay proportionate.



You mean like Iraq who got weapon of mass destruction? 

You americans live by fear propaganda.

Like I said, I don't give a shit about Israel or Islamists. If it weren't for Israel, Muslims would still sit in their desert shitholes in peace without harming anyone.  Israel's occupation policy is pure bullshit and a crime against humanity. And this is still allowed to happen in 2012 which is scandalous.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> You mean like Iraq who got weapon of mass destruction?
> 
> You americans live by fear propaganda.
> 
> Like I said, I don't give a shit about Israel or Islamists. If it weren't for Israel, Muslims would still sit in their desert shitholes in peace without harming anyone.  Israel's occupation policy is pure bullshit and a crime against humanity. And this is still allowed to happen in 2012 which scandalous.




Without Israel, there'd be no sanity in the Middle East. Islamists would still attack the West since that's their entire goal. We live in fear of propaganda? You don't even seem to be informed by modern events, movements, and just hate a country since 'it occupies Palestinian Land'.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Without Israel, there'd be no sanity in the Middle East. Islamists would still attack the West since that's their entire goal. We live in fear of propaganda? You don't even seem to be informed by modern events, movements, and just hate a country since 'it occupies Palestinian Land'.



So you're saying that even before Israels creation there have been Islamist terrorists attacking the west? 

This is the most uneducated shit I've read in a while.

Before the 1940s the arabs lived in their shitholes and didn't give two shits about the west.


----------



## AfterGlow (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> You mean like Iraq who got weapon of mass destruction?
> 
> You americans live by fear propaganda.
> 
> Like I said, I don't give a shit about Israel or Islamists. If it weren't for Israel, Muslims would still sit in their desert shitholes in peace without harming anyone. So what you're stating is BS. Their Occupation policy is pure bullshit. And this is still allowed to happen in 2012.



Way to show us your ignorance on the topic.

Peace in the middle-east, like when Saddam gassed the Kurds? Or when Iraq invaded Iran? Or when Iraq invaded Kuwait? Or the unification war of Saudi-arabia? North Yemen civil war? South Yemen civil war? Sa'dah insurgency? The dozens upon dozens of revolutions and civil-wars routinely ravaging the area? The muslims can't even have peace among themselves.

Israel isn't occupying shit for that matter. The occupation you're referring to ended in 2005. You know, it's actually good to look things like this up, instead of repeating shit you hear from your commie friends.

So what you're stating is nothing but ignorant bullshit from the mouth of a kid who knows dick.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> So you're saying that even before Israels creation there have been Islamist terrorists attacking the west?
> 
> This is the most uneducated shit I've read in a while.
> 
> Before the 1940s the arabs lived in their shitholes and didn't give two shits about the west.


In the 1940s, Arabs were actively helping the Nazis with the Holocaust by deporting the Jews living in their places. They use the West as scapegoats to control their people and rise to power so they can blame every ill on the west.

I'm uneducated? Its documented that Israel and the West are used as scapegoats as Islamic Terrorists so they can justify their mass murders.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> In the 1940s, Arabs were actively helping the Nazis with the Holocaust by deporting the Jews living in their places. They use the West as scapegoats to control their people and rise to power so they can blame every ill on the west.
> 
> I'm uneducated? Its documented that Israel and the West are used as scapegoats as Islamic Terrorists so they can justify their mass murders.



Sounds different from terrorists attack. FYI, Italy also helped the Nazis, are they considered terrorists?

Before Israels creation, Islamist Terrorists didn't exist. This is fact.

You live by fear propaganda, holy shit.


----------



## AfterGlow (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> So you're saying that even before Israels creation there have been Islamist terrorists attacking the west?
> 
> This is the most uneducated shit I've read in a while.





The Islamists for that matter, didn't exist before the 1979 Iranian revolution.

I mean, if we're talking about being unedcuated


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> The Islamists for that matter, didn't exist before the 1979 Iranian revolution.
> 
> I mean, if we're talking about being unedcuated



What the fuck? I said TERRORISTS. Not muslims or islamists.

Islamists Terrorism like we know nowadays didn't exist before Israel's Independence.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Sounds different from terrorists attack. FYI, Italy also helped the Nazis, are they considered terrorists?
> 
> Before Israels creation, Islamist Terrorists didn't exist. This is fact.
> 
> You live by fear propaganda, holy shit.


You REALLY don't know your history. Italy was Nazi Germany's ally, and they revolted against Benito Mussolini after he dragged them into the failed War. They were still an Axis power until their formal surrender. 

Not only that, the Islamic governments in the middle east were officially 'neutral' but still sent their Jewish Populations to be gassed. The leader in British Palestine even met with Hitler several times to get time tables on the extermination. 

Islamic Terrorists have been around for centuries, either working for their government (like the Young Turks who perpetrated the Armenian Genocide) or against it. 

I don't live in propaganda, you don't even have any information.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You REALLY don't know your history. Italy was Nazi Germany's ally, and they revolted against Benito Mussolini after he dragged them into the failed War. They were still an Axis power until their formal surrender.
> 
> Not only that, the Islamic governments in the middle east were officially 'neutral' but still sent their Jewish Populations to be gassed. The leader in British Palestine even met with Hitler several times to get time tables on the extermination.
> 
> ...



No.

Arrafat with his PLO was one of the first to do typical Terrorist attacks like we see nowadays.

Israel provoked terrorism. It's their fault. Why fucking bother some arabs who lived in peace in their shitholes? Payback's a Bitch. That's what Israel is suffering from nowadays.

Not saying that this is right, I'm just stating.


----------



## AfterGlow (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> What the fuck? I said TERRORISTS. Not muslims or islamists.
> 
> Islamists Terrorism like we now nowadays didn't exist before Israel's Independence.



Ok, you want me to bring up the quote, again?



> So you're saying that even before Israels creation there have been Islamist terrorists attacking the west?





> Islamist terrorists



Islamists didn't exist until 1979, so your reasoning is hide the cutlery retarded.
Israel was founded in 1948. 31 years later the world saw its first Islamists, and they came because of the Iranian revolution when the religious fanatics took control since they were opposed to the Shah was friendly to the USA.

Muslims for that matter, have routinely attacked Europe ever since their religion was founded.

So again, your ignorance and moronic, unedcuated posts are just pathetic to anybody with half a brain.



> Why fucking bother some arabs who lived in peace in their shitholes?



Horseshit I have already refuted.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Ok, you want me to bring up the quote, again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you're just confirming what I said. Terrorism in that form didn't exist before Israel's creation. It came after.

So stating that Israel is needed for peace and stability in the middle east is fucking wrong. It made it in fact worse.


----------



## Mael (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> You mean like Iraq who got weapon of mass destruction?
> 
> You americans live by fear propaganda.
> 
> Like I said, I don't give a shit about Israel or Islamists. If it weren't for Israel, Muslims would still sit in their desert shitholes in peace without harming anyone.  Israel's occupation policy is pure bullshit and a crime against humanity. And this is still allowed to happen in 2012 which is scandalous.



AG is actually Swedish...a Euro like you.


----------



## AfterGlow (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> No, you're just confirming what I said. Terrorism in that form didn't exist before Israel's creation. It came after.



Hey, here's a newsflash for you; Islamist terrorism happened AFTER THE MOON LANDING!

Muslim terrorism, has existed since the dawn of Islam.



> So stating that Israel is needed for peace and stability in the middle east is fucking wrong. It made it in fact worse.



You mean because it was such a peaceful region before 1948?
Like with those 20+ major conflicts that happened during the 1902-1947 in the middle east, which had nothing to do with Israel? Like the Iranian revolution had nothing to do with Israel? Like how Islamists who hate the West has nothing to do with Israel?

Check back with me when you have something more than the factually incorrect and ignorant opinions from an uneducated child.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

AfterGlow said:


> Hey, here's a newsflash for you; Islamist terrorism happened AFTER THE MOON LANDING!
> 
> Muslim terrorism, has existed since the dawn of Islam.
> 
> ...



You mean as peaceful as Europe during WW1, or WW2?  Stop posting, you just embarrassed yourself.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> No.
> 
> Arrafat with his PLO was one of the first to do typical Terrorist attacks like we see nowadays.


Actually, the first 'modern' terrorist action was what the Ku Klux Klan did in the Restoration after the American Civil War. So you're about...decades behind when the first terrorists in our sense came into the world.


> Israel provoked terrorism. It's their fault. Why fucking bother some arabs who lived in peace in their shitholes? Payback's a Bitch. That's what Israel is suffering from nowadays.
> 
> Not saying that this is right, I'm just stating.


How the hell is Israel's founding that fault? And 'living in peace'? The Arabs had been actively fighting a guerrilla war with terrorist attacks all over British Palestine for decades before Israel was founded.

You don't understand the cause of Islamic Terrorism. Nor do you understand the history.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2012)

> Israel provoked terrorism. It's their fault. Why fucking bother some arabs who lived in peace in their shitholes? Payback's a Bitch. That's what Israel is suffering from nowadays.



I'm hardly a fan of Isreal but who does this kind of view help? There's no payback, the Palestinians are the ones who suffer in this pointless conflict. Israel isn't going anywhere, Allah isn't on anyone's side.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Actually, the first 'modern' terrorist action was what the Ku Klux Klan did in the Restoration after the American Civil War. So you're about...decades behind when the first terrorists in our sense came into the world.



We are talking about the terrorism in the middle east, not some abstract KKK shit.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How the hell is Israel's founding that fault? And 'living in peace'? The Arabs had been actively fighting a guerrilla war with terrorist attacks all over British Palestine for decades before Israel was founded.
> 
> You don't understand the cause of Islamic Terrorism. Nor do you understand the history.



Hadn't it been for the Brits and Israel's Independance, no need for the repressed Palestinians to rebel and create their terrorist group called PLO.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> We are talking about the terrorism in the middle east, not some abstract KKK shit.


How is that 'abstract'? Terrorism in the modern sense started by the Ku Klux Klan during the Reconstruction era after the American Civil War.




> Hadn't it been for the Brits and Israel's Independance, no need for the repressed Palestinians to rebel and create their terrorist group called PLO.


Against the British, you have a point. But Israel? The same Israel that gave Palestinians equal rights were 'repressed'?

Dear god, you have no idea at all what you talk about.


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> *
> So stating that Israel is needed for peace and stability in the middle east is fucking wrong. It made it in fact worse.*



As soon as you typed this you should have stepped away from the keyboard. The same advice we offer Forlong whenever he decides to go to town with nonsensical logic. 

Israel is probably the only sensible crowd we can interact with in the middle east. That and they don't produce whacky-asses like Iraq and Afghan did. 

Their only problem like ours the right-wing party.
Isreal's right wing has if not the same capacity as we did with Bin Laden, but an even better covert system of tracking criminals and striking them down. The perpetrators are criminals after all; the same criminals who committed 9/11.


----------



## AfterGlow (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> You mean as peaceful as Europe during WW1, or WW2?  Stop posting, you just embarrassed yourself.



What are you, the king of bringing up irrelevant shit?

You're the person claiming the middle east would be peaceful without Israel around. I have proven it wouldn't be.

So yeah, talking about embarrassing yourself.
It's like you stepped in shit and instead of scarping it off your shoe your tracing it around all over your house.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2012)

Why are Anonymous getting involved. Makes no sense.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh, and oprisco? The PLO, or Palestine Liberation Organization was formed in _1964_, almost twenty years after Israel had been founded. Not only that, it isn't a Terrorist Organization anymore, having recognized Israel's Right to Exist.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

Bender said:


> Israel is probably the only sensible crowd we can interact with in the middle east. That and they don't produce whacky-asses like Iraq and Afghan did.



Ever had the thought the reason behind is that they own your US asses?  Ever seen how much foreign aid goes to Israel by the Americans. Money that could be used in Education and shit?


----------



## IchLiebe (Nov 17, 2012)

Terrorism has been here just as long as justice, hate, love, and peace have been.

People will use terror tactics to control a population or a portion of the population to go w/ their beliefs.

Said examples could be:

1. Al Qaeda
2. KKK
3. Nazi's
4. Mohoummad(dude used terror tactics while ragin his "religious" atrocities against mankind.

Do I need to go on because everyon uses Terror tactics at some point in their life to achieve a goal. Like on time, I was destroying my dad's deck in his backyard w/ an axe. He beat my ass, I didn't do it again. See its easy.

And correct me if you think I'm wrong: Didn't we buy ALL of that land for Israel(sure they have acquired land through force but who doesn't, hell we got the entire United States.)


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Ever had the thought the reason behind is that they own your US asses?  Ever seen how much foreign aid goes to Israel by the Americans. Money that could be used in Education and shit?


Yeah, its not like supporting the only sane country in the region is a good thing, oprisco. 

Oprsco, where are YOU getting your information?


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Oh, and oprisco? The PLO, or Palestine Liberation Organization was formed in _1964_, almost twenty years after Israel had been founded. Not only that, it isn't a Terrorist Organization anymore, having recognized Israel's Right to Exist.



Ehm okay? I never denied this. The beginning of their activities was a result of Israel's repression on them, though.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Ehm okay? I never denied this. The beginning of their activities was a result of Israel's repression on them, though.


What 'repression'? You haven't cited any examples of Israel oppressing Palestinians.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yeah, its not like supporting the only sane country in the region is a good thing, oprisco.
> 
> Oprsco, where are YOU getting your information?



"Sane" country which owns nukes and hasn't signed the Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons. Yeah very sane.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> "Sane" country which owns nukes and hasn't signed the Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons. Yeah very sane.


Considering those nuclear weapons are purely for self defense, haven't been used in anger at all, and are keeping the entire Arab World at bay? 

Oprisco, seriously, where do you get your info?


----------



## oprisco (Nov 17, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> *Considering those nuclear weapons are purely for self defense*, haven't been used in anger at all, and are keeping the entire Arab World at bay?
> 
> Oprisco, seriously, where do you get your info?



I stopped reading.

You just embarrassed yourself.


----------



## IchLiebe (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> What the fuck did I just read. Israel is the biggest Terrorist there. If it weren't for them the PLO and later on Hamas would never have been created. Blame it on the source.



Wow... just fucking wow.

Is the PLO, the Palestines? If so, wouldn't that mean that they wasn't there before Israel, thus meaning that its rightfully Israel's?

And you can't use the analogy that if said object was never created then other said object wouldn't be either when that is false. 

How is Israel a terrorist? What, it protects its civilians and property from mortar, rockets, and bombs? Israel isn't blindly launching their weapons over the border and killing whomever. They have designated military and paramilitary targets that have publicly stated that they are Israel's enemy and their main goal is the destruction of Israel and all Jews.

STFU Israel is no where near being wrong in this engagemnet and the Palestines are a bunch of Islamic terrorist that want to commit genocide against an entire race and country. While Israel wants peace.


----------



## Joker J (Nov 17, 2012)

As long as Anon is not trying to destroy the world, I have no negative views on them.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> I stopped reading.
> 
> You just embarrassed yourself.


You don't seem to quite understand what 'nuclear deterrent' is. If you can show them using them offensively, show it oprisco.

I embarrassed myself?


----------



## Deamiel (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> I stopped reading.
> 
> You just embarrassed yourself.



If you are truly are arguing that Israel is trying to hold the whole Middle East hostage with their nukes, they certainly aren't doing a very good job of it.  Hell, they've never even officially acknowledged that they even own them.


----------



## Mael (Nov 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Why are Anonymous getting involved. Makes no sense.



Because it's bored and wants to look like a hero since it failed so miserably with the Vatican and especially the Mexican cartels.  It wants to pick on Israel because they probably think Hamas will do what the cartels did to them since Hamas and al-Aqsa show zero restraint and responsibility.


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Ever had the thought the reason behind is that they own your US asses?  Ever seen how much foreign aid goes to Israel by the Americans. Money that could be used in Education and shit?



And with that I am through talking to you. I don't like the idea of developing a tumor due to blithering bullshit that makes no sense.


----------



## Santeira (Nov 18, 2012)

Great job, Anonymous.


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

Santeira said:


> Great job, Anonymous.



I disagree...they're not really accomplishing anything fighting the #1 Anti-Hacker nation on the planet.  This is just to not make them look like losers since they were scared off by Mexicans and blocked by the Vatican.


----------



## Chelydra (Nov 18, 2012)

Anon should have stuck with dismantling Scientology.  Back then they were respectable.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 18, 2012)

Good job, Anonymous.


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

Al-Yasa said:


> Good job, Anonymous.



They didn't even do anything.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:
			
		

> Why are Anonymous getting involved. Makes no sense.






> Greetings from Anonymous - Operation Israel
> Greetings from Anonymous,
> 
> It has come to our attention that conservative and pro-Israeli groups throughout the blogosphere have taken advantage of Operation Israel, attempting to solidify public opinion against Anonymous.
> ...





A rather poorly justified reason from Anonymous here. Same old blablabla about US/Israel


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

> Let us once again be perfectly clear: Anonymous does not in any way support the use of violence. Anonymous is a world wide collective of individuals whose means pursue human rights, justice, and universal equality for the citizens of every nation.



But the people you're supporting really, REALLY do support the use of violence under a banner of Islam.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> But *the people you're supporting r*eally, REALLY do support the use of violence under a banner of Islam.



They claim support for Palestinian militants?


> *Despite these facts, Anonymous has not used any anti-Semitic language during our campaign. Nor have we vocalized any support for Palestinian military operations or resistance groups.* Our goal was to protect the rights of Palestinian people who are threatened with silence as Israel has made attempts to shut down cell phone and internet service throughout Gaza. We know what happens to victims of oppression when the lights go dark.



That's odd, I don't see an affirmative show of support. Mael, are you suggesting that they're automatically in support of militants because they're against the actions of the IDF as the effect Palestinian civilians go?


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

They're sabotaging Israeli networks.  Indirectly, this helps Hamas.  Ergo, they're indirectly supporting Palestinian militants.  Logic sucks, don't it?


----------



## oprisco (Nov 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> They're sabotaging Israeli networks.  Indirectly, this helps Hamas.  Ergo, they're indirectly supporting Palestinian militants.  Logic sucks, don't it?





Let us once again be perfectly clear: Anonymous does not in any way support the use of violence. Anonymous is a world wide collective of individuals whose means pursue human rights, justice, and universal equality for the citizens of every nation. Pro-Israeli groups throughout the world have grown from a foundation of Israeli/US propaganda and lies. 

Despite these facts, Anonymous has not used any anti-Semitic language during our campaign.* Nor have we vocalized any support for Palestinian military operations or resistance groups. *Our goal was to protect the rights of Palestinian people who are threatened with silence as Israel has made attempts to shut down cell phone and internet service throughout Gaza. *We know what happens to victims of oppression when the lights go dark.*


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

Right, but behind that cute and cliche message is still the indirect support of Gaza's lords and masters, Hamas and to a lesser extent, al-Aqsa.  If those two groups were destroyed to a man and then Israel did this, I'd be more supportive.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> They're sabotaging Israeli networks.  Indirectly, this helps Hamas.  Ergo, they're indirectly supporting Palestinian militants.  Logic sucks, don't it?



That's like saying the U.S. arms support of rebels in Syria equates to the U.S. being in indirect support terrorist elements that have entered the country in opposition to Bashar. It's still being quite dishonest on the situation as simplifications go. The "enemy of my enemy" fallacy is just lazy teenager reasoning at this point.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fuck Jews and Muslims... and Christians too.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, lets be unnecessarily critical of the only stable, democratic and free society in the entire Middle East! Lets support theocratic extremists whose only tool is violence and instead demonise those evil Juice because they bathe in Palestinian baby blood to keep themselves young! #PrayforGaza


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> You're obviously Arab or just really, REALLY thin-skinned about all this.  Look buddy, I'm not a friend of Israel because of the USS Liberty but I can see the greater evil and it's not Israel...it's the people who make kids shows promoting terrorism on civilians in Arabic.  But your chicken and egg bullshit is already a crap shoot theory and so what if they're negatively viewed?  You think the Russians care?  You think North Koreans care?
> 
> And you're using a poll.  Holy shit, son.  We've already talked about the crazy coming from political polls, don't kick it up a notch.
> 
> Quite frankly, I couldn't give a damn anymore about Gaza unlike the more moderate Fatah who is learning that cooperation is better than preaching annihilation of Israelis in your charter.  They brought it on themselves now.  This isn't 1948 or the 1950s for that matter anymore.  Concessions have been made and aggression still continues.  So really, cry some more, because I cannot and will not anymore.



You can see the greater evil LMAO !
Look yourself at the mirror and ask yourself ... what the fuck does evil even mean ?
Jews want their land so they have retarded american soldiers fighting for their greater "good".. and muslims think they own the land and they have their own muslim psychos fighting for it. 
There is no greater evil or good for humanity. None gives a fuck. Its a game for a piece of land... which american media has brainwashed you with as a goal for a better earth.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 18, 2012)

Xyloxi said:


> Yeah, lets be *unnecessarily* critical of the only stable, democratic and free society in the entire Middle East! Lets *support theocratic extremists whose only tool is violence and instead demonise those evil Juice because they bathe in Palestinian baby blood to keep themselves young!* #PrayforGaza



Please do point out who exactly here is saying any of this.


----------



## Darc (Nov 18, 2012)

Anonymous is awesome, they have such clever and calculated ideas so I know none of them are black.


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> You can see the greater evil LMAO !
> Look yourself at the mirror and ask yourself ... what the fuck does evil even mean ?
> Jews want their land so they have retarded american soldiers fighting for their greater "good".. and muslims think they own the land and they have their own muslim psychos fighting for it.
> There is no greater evil or good for humanity. None gives a fuck. Its a game for a piece of land... which american media has brainwashed you with as a goal for a better earth.



Name me one war the US has fought directly for Israel with credible, wholesome evidence.  If you can't, shut up.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 18, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Anonymous should stay out of this.



Oh yes, good idea. Leave everything to politicians since we can always trust their opinions.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> Name me one war the US has fought directly for Israel with credible, wholesome evidence.  If you can't, shut up.



Ok lets leave americ out of this. How do you define Evil !?


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

@neo: You clearly have no idea what the hell indirect support means.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Ok lets leave americ out of this. How do you define Evil !?





> Jews want their land so they have retarded american soldiers fighting for their greater "good"..



No asshole, you brought it up.  I want you to answer the inquiry.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 18, 2012)

neodragzero said:


> Please do point out who exactly here is saying any of this.



Anybody who is pro-Palestine and decides that it is logical to demonise Israel for just defending itself, despite Israel going a bit too far sometimes. What I don't understand is why parts of the political left support the Palestinians, when Israel has a lot more in common with the western world.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 18, 2012)

Anonymous just leaked document of 5000 Israeli Officials: 

The identity of these 5000 people seems to be sensitive data.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

For those of you saying you don't care, why the fuck are you keeping this topic alive? 

The cafe is such a toxic place to be these days.


----------



## Chelydra (Nov 18, 2012)

Xyloxi said:


> Anybody who is pro-Palestine and decides that it is logical to demonise Israel for just defending itself, despite Israel going a bit too far sometimes. *What I don't understand is why parts of the political left support the Palestinians, when Israel has a lot more in common with the western world.*



Its because teh ebil juice are genociding the poor helpless people of Gaza...  And they gotta stick it to the man


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> @neo: You clearly have no idea what the hell indirect support means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bombing the whole middle east supporters of Palestine doesnt qualify ?


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Anonymous just leaked document of 5000 Israeli Officials:
> 
> The identity of these 5000 people seems to be sensitive data.



Oh god shit went down.


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Anonymous just leaked document of 5000 Israeli Officials:
> 
> The identity of these 5000 people seems to be sensitive data.



Which then Palestinian militant organizations can use against them, albeit the information probably nothing but tripe.

Indirect support, quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Bombing the whole middle east supporters of Palestine doesnt qualify ?



So we bombed Jordan, Qatar, Bahrain, Oman, Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Turkey, Egypt, and Cyprus?

We also bombed and invaded the Maghreb?

You lose.  Get out.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

Morocco isn't part of the Middle East. It's on the East coast of North Africa. 

You lose. Get out.


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

Darth said:


> Morocco isn't part of the Middle East. It's on the East coast of North Africa.
> 
> You lose. Get out.





Suck my dick.  The point still stands, Egyptian, that GooniesoftheDerp made an awful claim and cannot provide relevant data to back this up.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 18, 2012)

Darth said:


> Oh god shit went down.



Maybe they released it to show Israel what they can do and that they shouldn't be considered as weaklings. 

Clearly this is starting to become a cyberwar.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> @neo: You clearly have no idea what the hell indirect support means.



No, I know what it means. It still means that by default, as such logic goes, that the U.S. is in support of Al Qaeda since both are against Bashar... while still being against each other. To talk of indirect support is a lazy attempt to force a position on a group you don't like where said group has made clear their thoughts on a subject that still means more than what is more of the theoretical. I really do suggest you lay off the direct insults though.



Xyloxi said:


> Anybody who is pro-Palestine and decides that it is logical to demonise Israel *for just defending itself*, despite Israel going a bit too far sometimes.



In other words, you're putting words in the mouth of who exactly with the claim they simply criticize Israel ONLY for it defending itself rather than the numerous things Israel has done that isn't sometimes but happens a lot as far as the settlements and such go?

It's also problematic to claim that anyone who is pro-Palestine means the same thing as being pro-militant. The two aren't synonymous when Palestine isn't simply its government and militia but also its civilian population.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 18, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Bombing the whole middle east supporters of Palestine doesnt qualify ?



If the US bombs countries for supporting Palestine, why hasn't the US been carrying out drone strikes on Oslo then?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Why do you think the US interfered with their politics before the wars even started ?


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

@neo: Doesn't matter.  Anon could support Fatah and not look like twats trying to act tough since Mexicans put them in their place.



Xyloxi said:


> If the US bombs countries for supporting Palestine, why hasn't the US been carrying out drone strikes on Oslo then?



Why hasn't it been attacking Venezuela either?

Oh noes...logic...it's too much for them.


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Why do you think the US interfered with their politics before the wars even started ?



So you don't have an answer.  You couldn't provide me the *war* that American soldiers fought for in direct support of Israeli security.

You lose.

You also failed in providing me the evidence of the US bombing the entire Middle East.  Iraq is just one and Iran hasn't been attacked.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> Suck my dick.  The point still stands, Egyptian, that GooniesoftheDerp made an awful claim and cannot provide relevant data to back this up.



Didn't see anyone say anything about The "Greater Middle East" in here actually. 

I wasn't aware that people considered parts of Eurasia and Pakistan as being in the Middle East either.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> @neo: Doesn't matter.  Anon could support Fatah and not look like twats trying to act tough since Mexicans put them in their place.



All I read from this statement is emotive "doesn't matter, screw those punks." It's just incredibly lazy as rhetoric goes.


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

@neo: Then you failed.  If you wanted to support Palestine, support the moderate approach instead of spout off some typical nonsensical rhetoric that sounded like it came from a college-aged Howard Zinn humper.

It doesn't matter, Darth, because I'll take the word of the G8 over yours.  The point still stands that the US hasn't carried out this greater war on the Maghreb or the Middle East.

Your writing is on the wall being yet another pathetic individual who just hates Israel for the sake of yet you'd shit on the shame of the Palestinians.  You Arabs all do.  They're the Middle Eastern version of Europe's Roma.  You never cared for them.  You just despise Israelis and more than likely Jews more.


----------



## Chelydra (Nov 18, 2012)

The question is, will they pull a wikileaks and all the data they have is irrelevant? :ho


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> @neo: Then you failed.  If you wanted to support Palestine, support the moderate approach instead of spout off some typical nonsensical rhetoric that sounded like it came from a college-aged Howard Zinn humper.
> 
> It doesn't matter, Darth, because I'll take the word of the G8 over yours.  The point still stands that the US hasn't carried out this greater war on the Maghreb or the Middle East.
> 
> Your writing is on the wall being yet another pathetic individual who just hates Israel for the sake of yet you'd shit on the shame of the Palestinians.  You Arabs all do.  They're the Middle Eastern version of Europe's Roma.  You never cared for them.  You just despise Israelis and more than likely Jews more.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 18, 2012)

Darth said:


> Didn't see anyone say anything about The "Greater Middle East" in here actually.
> 
> I wasn't aware that people considered parts of Eurasia and Pakistan as being in the Middle East either.



I wouldn't consider the North African nations bar Egypt as the Middle East geographically, but in some cases the Middle East can be considered to be the Arab world, bar a few nations.


----------



## oprisco (Nov 18, 2012)

Chelydra said:


> The question is, will they pull a wikileaks and all the data they have is irrelevant? :ho



they already leaked some shit.

Leaked document of 5000 Israeli Officials: 

More to come maybe?

Lets hope so.

But the data seems relevant so far.


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

oprisco said:


> Well seems so
> 
> they already leaked some shit.
> 
> ...





> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.



Ha.  Looks like it's not working.  Whatever Anon...as long as you get your hugbox.  Failed with Occupy.  Failed with Mexicans.  Failed with the Vatican.  Think smarter, not harder.


----------



## Doge (Nov 18, 2012)

Leaking documents and pissing off an already tense nation even more?  So smart.  I wonder if they remember how the whole cartel fiasco went down.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 18, 2012)

Children should be seen and not heard. 

So go back to bed anon, mummy and daddy will tuck you in later.


----------



## Deamiel (Nov 18, 2012)

All of this is irrelevant in the end.  If Anonymous was so keen to end the suppression of such freedoms, then they wouldn't have needed this conflict in order show their support of Gaza.

This is all a publicity stunt in order to gain appeal for their supposed 'cause.'


----------



## Chelydra (Nov 18, 2012)

What cause? They flip flop in their efforts faster than an unpopular politician trying to get votes.... and in the end they achieve nothing.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 18, 2012)

Darth said:


> ?



Anon's trying to play grown-up with the big boys again. Guess they didn't learn their lesson last time with the cartels.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2012)

So Anon did this to get back at Conservatives who support Israel?

How sad.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2012)

Illairen said:


> I`m so tired of this. Every two years a new war in this region. Can`t they solve their problems like grown up guys instead of this dumb fighting? Meh fuck the system...



Both sides do not deserve equal blame.  You need to be aware of the both grievances and address them accordingly.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> @neo: Then you failed.  If you wanted to support Palestine, support the moderate approach instead of spout off some typical nonsensical rhetoric that sounded like it came from a college-aged Howard Zinn humper.



Just like how the U.S. should only do a moderate approach in terms of Syria? Again, you're still basically suggesting that an indirect outsizes the main purpose and actual action when such an argument is still a wasteful fallacy. Notice how you still can't change the fact you're basically using logic that claims that the U.S. supports a terrorist group they are enemies with.


----------



## Mael (Nov 18, 2012)

neodragzero said:


> Just like how the U.S. should only do a moderate approach in terms of Syria? Again, you're still basically suggesting that an indirect outsizes the main purpose and actual action when such an argument is still a wasteful fallacy. Notice how you still can't change the fact you're basically using logic that claims that the U.S. supports a terrorist group they are enemies with.



In case you hadn't noticed, the aid going to the FSA is vetted and once it leaves the hands of the US into FSA control it's not like you can attach a fail-safe device to deactivate if some radical Islamist gets his hands on it.  The US approach is also pretty moderate.  It's not directly inserting troops nor doing absolutely nothing.  That's a fallacious argument of specific personal jurisdiction.  However with this, you're not getting the notion that since there is just hacking during the middle of a Gaza offensive which could easily be exploited by Hamas despite the very shitty mission statement of Anon.

Instead what you're getting is the diming out of people to attack a very irrelevant faction of Americans almost akin to Manning's betrayal of Afghans.  To put it simply, Anon wants to wear these big boy pants since they were given a mighty wedgie from the Mexican cartels and the Vatican and again step into a conflict they know nothing about, all the while despite their intentions helping an international asshole.  I don't see how the FSA's aid factors into this when Anon is directly targeting one side with the full knowledge that Palestinian militants will exploit it.  The FSA aid is one that is more precise than just internet publicity postings.

Honestly, fuck Gaza.  The sooner it's brought to heel the sooner we can all go home.  Fatah and the West Bank learned...so why can't they?


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> In case you hadn't noticed, the aid going to the FSA is vetted and once it leaves the hands of the US into FSA control it's not like you can attach a fail-safe device to deactivate if some radical Islamist gets his hands on it.
> 
> The US approach is also pretty moderate.  It's not directly inserting troops nor doing absolutely nothing.  That's a fallacious argument of specific personal jurisdiction.  However with this, you're not getting the notion that since there is just hacking during the middle of a Gaza offensive which could easily be exploited by Hamas despite the very shitty mission statement of Anon.



The point is the matter of your attempt to suggest that an indirect in general suggest any substantial support of a particular group in the first place. So, it doesn't matter if any U.S. sourced weapons actually end up in the hands of any Islamist radical; it's simply the matter of giving any support that's still in opposition to Bashar that still indirectly supports any faction against him that gains any benefit from him being hampered in his efforts.

So, basically, it's still attempting to suggest that the U.S. somehow is doing a moderate effort in terms of Syria yet somehow what Anon is doing magically makes it that even as they explain that they're not in support of certain militants, an indirect somehow has enough substance to pretend otherwise. It's a very weak way of creating a strawman where somehow it's okay that the U.S. does something that will still indirectly makes things easier on radicals in Syria.



> Instead what you're getting is the diming out of people to attack a very irrelevant faction of Americans almost akin to Manning's betrayal of Afghans.  To put it simply, Anon wants to wear these big boy pants since they were given a mighty wedgie from the Mexican cartels and the Vatican and again step into a conflict they know nothing about, all the while despite their intentions helping an international asshole.  I don't see how the FSA's aid factors into this when Anon is directly targeting one side with the full knowledge that Palestinian militants will exploit it.  The FSA aid is one that is
> more precise than just internet publicity postings.



Basically what I explained above while you're wasting my time with poisoning the well fallacy.


> Honestly, fuck Gaza.  The sooner it's brought to heel the sooner we can all go home.  Fatah and the West Bank learned...so why can't they?



And again, brought to heel how? Have you forgotten already what Jeffrey Goldberg has explained about how that's not going to work out through military means?


----------



## Joker J (Nov 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> No they were very much against it's removal.



Cool, I didn't know. Are there any good reason why some people have negative views about the Anons?


----------



## Mael (Nov 19, 2012)

> And again, brought to heel how? Have you forgotten already what Jeffrey Goldberg has explained about how that's not going to work out through military means?



The opinion of one man.  I'd personally love the utter destruction of Hamas and the insertion of a more moderate government like Fatah.  Hamas won't compromise in the long run.  It's like asking Kim Jong-Un to do the same.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 19, 2012)

Mael said:


> The opinion of one man.  I'd personally love the utter destruction of Hamas and the insertion of a more moderate government like Fatah.  Hamas won't compromise in the long run.  It's like asking Kim Jong-Un to do the same.



Except that what you're suggesting in terms of a military ground offensive won't work unless you're suggesting what's basically carpet bombing civilians.

I will repeat in posting what is quite analytic on the situation:



> But there is no military solution to Israel's political problem in Gaza, short of some sort of World War II-style Tokyo campaign, or Putin-style Chechnya campaign (or, for that matter, an Aleppo-style Assad campaign). If Israel were to go into Gaza, and get lucky, it could avoid creating masses of civilian casualties. But the Israeli attitude, after the Jenin experience in 2002 -- in which soldiers lives were lost precisely because the army, for humanitarian reasons, chose not to bomb the Jenin camp from the air -- is that it will not put its soldiers in undue harm simply to avoid creating the civilian casualties that the cynics of Hamas hope they would create (and work assiduously to to help Israel create).
> 
> Israel does not have the freedom of action to wipe out Hamas's armed wing (plus the armed wings of other groups that may or may not fall under Hamas control or influence). Plus, it shouldn't lay waste to Gaza, both because this is immoral, and because Gaza will, the day after, still be Israel's neighbor.
> 
> The air campaign against Hamas rocket sites is understandable and defensible. A ground invasion will lead to misery and woe; to a total rupture with Egypt; to a further loss of legitimacy, and thus, deterrent capability -- and, at the end of the day, does anyone actually believe that Israel would be able to fully neutralize the Hamas/Islamic Jihad threat? These groups might need time to rebuild, but they would be rebuilt.  And then what? Another ground invasion?


----------



## Mael (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok then, buddy.  What's your solution?  More Israeli concession?  There's no illegal blockade to overturn.  Egypt is partially responsible with its own borders.  Hamas still has it written in their charter to promote activist violence and the last time Israel gave Palestine the Gaza Strip they were rocketed.

This isn't like North Korea where it has an increasingly impatient global power (China) weighing in on them, but the sheer stubbornness of Hamas is comparable.  

What do you propose against the tit for tat, because Hamas/IJ/al-Aqsa clearly doesn't show signs of relenting like when the Qatar diplomat visited and just recently.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 19, 2012)

Mael said:


> Ok then, buddy.  What's your solution?  More Israeli concession?  There's no illegal blockade to overturn.  Egypt is partially responsible with its own borders.  Hamas still has it written in their charter to promote activist violence and the last time Israel gave Palestine the Gaza Strip they were rocketed.



How about not killing off a Hamas member who is actually working towards to a cease fire with involvement of Egypt? How about taking a hint when the relative amount of missiles fired from Gaza during last weekend quickly goes from triple digit to barely touching two digits? There's a lot of soft power that Israel NEVER seems to be putting into use nor any real planning besides assassinations while the West Bank still has the expansion of settlements.

And you do realize how that "the last time" statement makes little sense when Gaza still hasn't been hit with an Israeli ground invasion, right?

To further that bit in terms of who has current rule of Gaza and what that means:


----------



## Mael (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah yes but the article is merely a speculation, so I can retort with the same that perhaps this same Hamas leader had something else up his sleeve.  Where was he when the Qatar diplomat showed up and Hamas decided to celebrate with rocket attacks?


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 19, 2012)

Mael said:


> Ah yes but the article is merely a speculation, so I can retort with the same that perhaps this same Hamas leader had something else up his sleeve.



Except that it isn't merely speculation when it's supported by a pro-Israeli peace activist and the Egyptian government. It carries more weight in terms of showing reality than your attempt to still make a poison the well fallacy.


> Where was he when the Qatar diplomat showed up and Hamas decided to celebrate with rocket attacks?



The visit during October? Is that what you're referring to? You have a source to provide that proves Hamas itself continuing to send missiles during said visit's duration?


----------



## Mael (Nov 19, 2012)

My mistake...one day AFTER the visit...but lo just the same behavior.  I wonder why you're so quick to excuse Hamas considering the fact it simply rules over this piece of territory so it should certainly know (and possibly condone) what goes on inside.  Now you're trying to play the logic games.  The party rules the entire territory and you try to suggest they're ignorant of plans to rocket Israel in its own backyard?  You're either naive or nefariously apologetic.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 19, 2012)

Mael said:


> My mistake...one day AFTER the visit...but lo just the same behavior.  I wonder why you're so quick to excuse Hamas considering the fact it simply rules over this piece of territory so it should certainly know (and possibly condone) what goes on inside.


Except that you're basically speculating that Hamas has a firm grip control of all factions within Gaza. From reports where there are groups that would never even suggest talks with Egypt and Israel on cease fire even on a hypothetical, that's not the case. I personally considered it bad strategy to kill off the less hardliner figure of a group that gives the hardliners outside of Hamas what they basically want. It's just encouraging conflict at that point rather than working towards the development of a more moderate political group in Gaza.


> Now you're trying to play the logic games.  The party rules the entire territory and you try to suggest they're ignorant of plans to rocket Israel in its own backyard?  You're either naive or nefariously apologetic.



Guess how many groups there are in Gaza.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Nov 20, 2012)

> Guess how many groups there are in Gaza.


Regardless of who fires the rockets, Hamas is the ruling entity over the Gaza Strip. They're still the ones who are ultimately responsible.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 20, 2012)

Pretty sure someone hacked the Israeli vice prime ministers Twitter account...


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh these poor guys just try so hard to be relevant


----------



## Akatora (Nov 20, 2012)

And this is where they fail.
They're not being the neutral in this but just adding to the conflict.

A true neutral would be doing this to both sides or stay out of it.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 20, 2012)

Gaza need to be blown out.


----------



## Syed (Nov 20, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Gaza need to be blown out.


----------



## Mael (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't listen to Ben...we've yet to hear something intelligent.


----------



## Nyasi (Nov 20, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Can't wait until both of those waste of space countries go under.



Yep. Sounds like the best thing.


----------

